# Fiber to the desktop?



## rbwallis (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi. I'm doing a paper on the pros and cons of fiber to the desktop. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pro - FAST
Con - EXPENSIVE


----------



## rbwallis (Apr 26, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Pro - FAST
> Con - EXPENSIVE


And yet, I hear it's getting cheaper, no? Is it true that it's more fragile that CAT 5? And what about the fiber fuse thing?


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

We have FX routers & Ethernet 100Base-FX Network Adapters all over the place here at work along with serial to fiber RS232 connections...

It's more prevalent than people think...

but on the other hand having a bunch of twisted pairs in a cat cable is mega cheap...

Fiber is getting cheaper, I have a fiber trunk line outside my house where it converts to POTS...I hate my telephone company, they have a golden opportunity for fiber to the house...no vision I tell ya :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Everything's getting cheaper, but copper gigabit is still far cheaper, and fiber to the desktop isn't required for a vast majority of applications. What's the point of having a 36" pipe if you're feeding it with a garden hose?


----------



## hellraiser357 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have actually been installing the Alcatel and Ciena equipment that SBC is using to power this service. 

The whole point of the LightSpeed project is moreso to bundle fast digital service, vs just giving you fast internet. The bundling includes, but is not limited to digital telephone, T3 speed DSL(vs the current standard of 1.544 MBpS), and digital TV. Bundling these services is actually much more efficient and cost effective for both the provider and the consumer. The benefit for the consumer, as you all can see, would be faster internet, clearer telephone, cheaper long distance, crystal clear digital TV and lower price to the end user.

Eventually, the telephone companies will be going to a totally IP based system, (as some already have) and the internet will be all anyone will need.

As far as fiber inside a house, I see that happening very soon as widespread practice, but will take time to introduce and become mainstream. Fiber to the premise is a reality, and will be very prevalent in the next 1-3 years. Copper, right now, is necessary due to the very high cost of producing light compatible equipment.

Remember, Fiber to the premise (FTTP) has been around since the late 80's (Southwestern Bell Apollo project, circa 1988, AT&T provided equipment, Richardson TX) and it's taken this long to get it together enough to get it widespread across the general consumer spectrum.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea the Telco's are running wild now that the CATV companies have video, Internet and now voice with VOIP. Telco's really want to carry video content to keep up with the CATV companies. I expect a lot of MPEG4 over Telco fiber.

Verizon invested about $2 billion in fiber to the premise. It is at my curb, they are finishing the plant testing and will be offering service in the next month. Not sure when they will get the video progamming on the fiber, they have a teaming agreement with DirecTV!! Maybe the writing is on the wall, should I buy DirecTV stock??

Fiber to the desktop, handyman Joe with not have fun with this and the $50 k fusion splicing machine, maybe crimp on connectors or pigtails, maybe hand polishing? But I would see no real need as of yet for the fiber to the desktop in most applications. 

When an OC3 (155 Mbps) is $40 per month, then I might see the need for fiber to my desktop!

JamesO


----------



## hellraiser357 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, and SBC is contracting with DISH Network. Bell already has FTTP working on newer high speed equip. A 40 dollar a month T3 may be a reality before we know it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not quite a T3, but for $200 per month you can get 30 Mbps/5 Mbps!!

15 Mbps/2 Mbps for $50 per month is just 50 feet from my house at this moment! Just need 4-6 weeks and this may be connected and operational!

http://www22.verizon.com/fiosforhome/channels/fios/root/package.asp

JamesO


----------



## rbwallis (Apr 26, 2005)

JamesO, Please keep us updated. This sounds fascinating!


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

rbwallis said:


> JamesO, Please keep us updated. This sounds fascinating!


Yes please do...


And now I will mumble all kinds of colorfull language to my self since you're lucky enough to have that service available to you...

:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I feel lucky to have the somewhat flaky Comcast service here. :smile:


----------

